# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Mesha e pare në katedralen Nëna Terezë në Prishtinë

## toni77_toni

*Mesha e Shenjtë në Katedralen ''Nëna Terezë'' në Prishtinë, tuboj qytetar shqiptar nga te gjitha viset!*

Sot në Prishtinë u mbajt mesha e parë në Katedralen “Nëna Terezë”. Mesha u drejtua nga i delegati - perfaqsuesi i Papës, arqipeshkvi Zef Gashi, kurse të pranishëm në meshen e shenjt ishin edhe personalitete të shumta të jetës publike, përfshirë edhe Kryetari i Bashkësisë Islame të Kosovës Naim Tërnava, perfaqsues të KIshes Ortodokse, nga Komuniteti bektashi, familjar te deshmorve Rifat Jashari Hilmi Haradinaj si dhe perfaqsues të istitucioneve, Krytari I Parlamentit të Republikes Jakup Krasniqi, zëvendes Kryeministri Kuçi si dhe perfaqsues te partive opozitare dhe të organizatave të tjerea te Republikes së kosoves. Natyrisht se te pranishem ishin edhe perfaqsues - ambasador të shteteve te ndryshme te EU-së, shefi i EULEX-it Iv de Kermabon dhe nga zyra e perfaqsuesit special i BE, perfaqsues të KFOR-it etj...!

Në Katedralen “Nëna Terezë” në Prishtinë, u mbajt mesha e parë, inauguruese për nder të 100-vjetorit të lindjes së humanistes dhe nobelistes Nënë Tereza.

Pas një fjale rasti të ipeshkvit Dodë Gjergji, filloi Mesha Shenjtë, të cilën e drejtoi i dërguari i Papës, arqipeshkvi Zef Gashi. 

Besimtarët dhe te gjithë të pranishmit, I pershendeti edhe Kryetari i Bashkësisë Islame të Kosovës, 

Në emër të spektrit politik dhe institucional, të pranishmëve në këtë meshë u është drejtuar me një fjalim edhe kryetari i Kuvendit, Jakup Krasniqi.


Disa foto nga mesha e shenjtë në Katedralen ''Nëna Terezë''

----------


## toni77_toni

*Foto nga mesha e parë në Katedralen ''Nëna Terezë'' Prishtinë.*

----------


## toni77_toni

*Foto nga mesha e parë në Katedralen ''Nëna Terezë'' Prishtinë*

----------


## murik

Shume e bukur.Urime Kosoves.

----------


## toni77_toni

*Foto nga mesha e parë në Katedralen ''Nëna Terezë'' Prishtinë*

----------


## toni77_toni

*Foto nga mesha e parë në Katedralen ''Nëna Terezë'' Prishtinë*

----------


## toni77_toni

*Foto nga mesha e parë në Katedralen ''Nëna Terezë'' Prishtinë*

----------


## ganimet

> *Mesha e Shenjtë në Katedralen ''Nëna Terezë'' në Prishtinë, tuboj qytetar shqiptar nga te gjitha viset!*
> 
> Sot në Prishtinë u mbajt mesha e parë në Katedralen Nëna Terezë. Mesha u drejtua nga i delegati - perfaqsuesi i Papës, arqipeshkvi Zef Gashi, kurse të pranishëm në meshen e shenjt ishin edhe personalitete të shumta të jetës publike, përfshirë edhe Kryetari i Bashkësisë Islame të Kosovës Naim Tërnava, familjar te deshmorve Rifat Jashari Hilmi Haradinaj si dhe perfaqsues të istitucioneve, Krytari I Parlamentit të Republikes Jakup Krasniqi, zëvendes Kryeministri Kuçi si dhe perfaqsues te partive opozitare dhe të organizatave të tjerea te Republikes së kosoves.
> 
> Në Katedralen Nëna Terezë në Prishtinë, u mbajt mesha e parë, inauguruese për nder të 100-vjetorit të lindjes së humanistes dhe nobelistes Nënë Tereza.
> 
> Pas një fjale rasti të ipeshkvit Dodë Gjergji, filloi Mesha Shenjtë, të cilën e drejtoi i dërguari i Papës, arqipeshkvi Zef Gashi. 
> 
> Besimtarët dhe te gjithë të pranishmit, I pershendeti edhe Kryetari i Bashkësisë Islame të Kosovës, 
> ...


Me fat ta gezojn brezat e tashme e te ardhme  te popullit shqiptar te shum vuajtur .Vertet po gezohem qe edhe per besimtret  ne Zotin po ndertohen shtepi per lutje ,nese kaloj aty pari do lutem edhe une dhe ate me deshiren me te madhe te jemi me te bashkuar me te ditur e me te dashur tek Zoti.Mjaft na kan neper- kembur historikisht armiqet e kombit tan .
Edhe nji her shum urime te jetojm ne paqe ne dashuri per Zotin, ta duam dhe ta perkrahim njeri tjetrin si vllezer siq na ka poprositur Nena jon Gongje ,Noli  E Hagji Zeka e shum patriot te ksaj toke te pa nenshtruar edhe pse nji jet te ter e beme per te mbijetuar si komb ashtu siq vetem ne ditem e arritem ta ruajm gjuhen ton te bukur ,besen dhe respektin per njeriun dhe dashurin per Zotin te cilit ju drejtuam edhe kure ishim ne veshtersi e ne dite te mira.Paqe mes nesh dhe te jetoi per jet e mot kujtimi per gjith ata qe ven ne kalan e shqiptaris nji gure mbi themelet e beses dhe patriotizmit komtar .Zoti qoft me ne vllezrit e mij te gjakut ...Zoti na bashkoft ne parajsen e perhershme  si shqiptar dhe si njerzit e meshiruar prej tij Amin...

----------


## Hyllien

Urime komunitetit Katolik. Figura me të gjitha komunitetet fetare të ulura për të nderuar këtë shenjtore dhe Kishën ështe shumë domethënëse. Ardhmëria jonë fillon edhe nga harmonia fetare.

----------


## ExTaSy



----------


## MafiaWarz

Bukur ta gezon Kosova ket katedrale, sa per Krytarin e BIK-ut e pergezoi keshtut duhet Shqiptaret vetem ksi hoxhallare te ken jo mjekercapa Arab, aj djaloshi i ri aty qe nuk dinte as mu shpreh si duhet para mediav dhe nuk kishte as dialekt te paster per tu shprehur para mediave nuk me duket qe eshte i denj ta perfaqsoi ate '' RINIA JONE '' sa per katedrelen vend ma te bukur nuk ke ku te gjesh  :ngerdheshje:  le ti ndertoin ata objektet e tyne naper periferia  :ngerdheshje:  

keshtut i ka hije ni shteti Europian me nje katedrale midis kryeqytetit  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Kryqi i Paqes

Shqiptaret e vertete meritojne te momente te tilla si ky inagurim historik ne truallin kristian shqiptar. Jam i dehur nga gezimi jam me gjithe mend i lumtur qe po rikthehen ditet e arta te shqiptarit.
Ne Kosove nuk do te degjohen me* ... pasthirrmat- Bozhe, all-ah .............................. le te dehen kristianet shqiptare anembane botes per kete mrekulli qe vete deshira e Zotit e solli ne drite dhe shqiptaret i'u bashkuan kesaj deshire me kaq mall......
Nje mrekulli........ pa fjale, veper- jo fjale, rikthim-jo fjale.

----------


## Rina_87

Toni, kush jane keta kleriket fetare (pervec Naim Ternaves qe po e njoh) ne vecanti ai afer priftit ortodoks, a eshte nga komuniteti bektashi a jo?





>

----------


## toni77_toni

> Toni, kush jane keta kleriket fetare (pervec Naim Ternaves qe po e njoh) ne vecanti ai afer priftit ortodoks, a eshte nga komuniteti bektashi a jo?


Rina_87 pershendetje!


Siq eshtë bërë publike pra mesha u drejtua nga i delegati  i Papës, arqipeshkvi Zef Gashi, kurse të pranishëm në meshen e shenjt ishin edhe personalitete të shumta të jetës publike nga Parlamenti i Kosoves pos Kryetarit Jakup Krasniqi i cili e pati edhe fjalen, pati edhe deputet te Parlamentit dhe perfaqsues te partive politike, ishte z. Daci nga LDD-ja me delegacion, Blerim Shala i AAK-së me delegacion, Ibrahim Makolli nga AKR me delegacion si dhe te tjera...! Pati edhe nga Qeveria dhe ishte zëvendes-Kryemisnistri Kuçi ministresha Justina Pula  etj....! 

Tani ishin perfaquesit e Bashkësisë Islame të Kosovës në krye me Kryetari Naim Tërnava i cili e pati edeh fjalen,  ishte edhe Mulla Osmani nga Drenasi...! I pranishem ishte edhe perfaqsuesi i Kishes Ortodokse te cilit me vjen keq por nuk e njoh dhe nuk di se si quhet por realisht ishte i pranishem . Prandaj ishin edhe perfaqsuesit  nga Komuniteti Bektashi qe as këtyre nuk ua di emrat por ishin te pranishem.

Pati pjesmarrës në këtë meshë edhe nga familjarët e deshmorëve, ishin edhe Rifat Jashari Hilmi Haradinaj....!

Perfaqsues të shteteve te ndryshme te EU-së, shefi i EULEX-it Iv de Kermabon dhe nga zyra e perfaqsuesit special i BE, perfaqsues të KFOR-it etj...!

Pas meshes është shtrue një drekë per te gjithë ata persona  te cilët ishin te ftuar me ftesa.

respkete,
toni77

----------


## honest

sna nxorrët naj foto nga jashtë
ju lutëm

----------


## Hyllien

> Rina_87 pershendetje!
> 
> 
> Siq eshtë bërë publike pra mesha u drejtua nga i delegati  i Papës, arqipeshkvi Zef Gashi, kurse të pranishëm në meshen e shenjt ishin edhe personalitete të shumta të jetës publike nga Parlamenti i Kosoves pos Kryetarit Jakup Krasniqi i cili e pati edhe fjalen, pati edhe deputet te Parlamentit dhe perfaqsues te partive politike, ishte z. Daci nga LDD-ja me delegacion, Blerim Shala i AAK-së me delegacion, Ibrahim Makolli nga AKR me delegacion si dhe te tjera...! Pati edhe nga Qeveria dhe ishte zëvendes-Kryemisnistri Kuçi ministresha Justina Pula  etj....! 
> 
> Tani ishin perfaquesit e Bashkësisë Islame të Kosovës në krye me Kryetari Naim Tërnava i cili e pati edeh fjalen,  ishte edhe Mulla Osmani nga Drenasi...! I pranishem ishte edhe perfaqsuesi i Kishes Ortodokse te cilit me vjen keq por nuk e njoh dhe nuk di se si quhet por realisht ishte i pranishem . Prandaj ishin edhe perfaqsuesit  nga Komuniteti Bektashi qe as këtyre nuk ua di emrat por ishin te pranishem.
> 
> Pati pjesmarrës në këtë meshë edhe nga familjarët e deshmorëve, ishin edhe Rifat Jashari Hilmi Haradinaj....!
> 
> ...


Përshëndetje. Jam kurioz të dijë qe i shqiptarëve apo i serbëve përfaqësuesi Orthodoks ? Me sa di unë ka rreth diku 2,000 besimtarë shqiptarë në Kosovë Orthodoksë.

----------


## toni77_toni

> sna nxorrët naj foto nga jashtë
> ju lutëm


Këto foto janë nga jasht pasi qe nuk pati vend te mjaftueshme në brendesi!

----------


## toni77_toni

> sna nxorrët naj foto nga jashtë
> ju lutëm


...........!

----------


## busavata

*Hallelluja nana Tereze*

----------


## busavata

shum fotografi te mira Toni77 , fotografi historike  te lumt qe i solle .
kjo asht toleranca fetare edhe Hogja ka mare pjesë , ne muajin e shenjët te Ramazanit... po e them se duhet tju sherbej si shembull disa antarve te forumt...

----------

